# Military style battery terminals



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Anyone looking for a decent set of battery terminals for a low price than check out these I found from Oreily auto parts for $2.30 each, (I've seen these sold for $15 a pair on some sites !), These are made of a zinc alloy which is supposed to be 3.6 times more conductive than lead. They use one bolt to attach it to the post and a second bolt for your power wires, the benefit of the two bolts is if you need to remove a wire you aren't constantly removing the whole terminal.

The part numbers are TZ620 and TZ625 as the pos and negative posts are different sizes.

Here is the terminal:










here they are on an Optima battery, nice and clean:










and on my 90 Sentra's battery, I did have to replace the one bolt on my positive terminal as I have too many wires going to it, will remedy that soon:










To eliminate the stock positive battery terminal I cut the 3 wires going to the stock plugs and joined them all together into a large butt connector, than I ran a short length of 6 gauge car audio power cable from the other end of the butt connector to a ring terminal that attaches to the battery terminal.

Now if the battery has to be replaced only one nut/bolt is loosened, compared to removing all my wiring as they just had to do when I had this battery replaced last week.


----------

